# The REAL Story of Karate



## Historyofkarate (Apr 9, 2016)

The Karate Tapestry – Chapter 3 By Robert Hunt

  There's a beginning somewhere. We seek it out, like Paul Harvey used to say, for "the rest of the story". Of course, there is no real beginning, just the hazy starting place we choose. But, we want to understand it as far in the past as possible. … Continue Reading ›› There’s a Beginning Somewhere


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 13, 2016)

Very good article.  Thanks for posting


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 13, 2016)

Historyofkarate said:


> Chapter 3 By Robert Hunt



Question ...are you Mr.Hunt or are you just posting something written by him?


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2016)

......and welcome to MT.


----------



## octavianulici (Aug 26, 2016)

I have identified the source of common methods of martial arts called Indo-European period in about 6000 years ago. For this, we compared the original styles, Pancratiu and jujitsu, mainly. I noticed that the two martial arts have many common techniques. I write a book: "MARTIAL ARTS: The first began. Very Short Introduction.

brief introduction. "(Translation is mine and does not guarantee accuracy for English). Watch: Google Play or Amazon.com. If you are interested in the topic, you can contact me. (octavianulici@gmail.com)


----------



## TimoS (Aug 26, 2016)

How can you compare to Pankration (which is what I think you mean by Pancratiu) when it hasn't existed for ages? Also, compared to which jujutsu style? There probably never was just one style of jujutsu that all others have split from and even if there was, how do you know it's still the same now as it was way back centuries ago.


----------



## octavianulici (Aug 26, 2016)

"Pancratiu 's name according to the Greek language, the" Pankration ". Pankration was introduced as a sport at the Olympics in 648 BC, so it is much earlier. In my book I reproduced a scene from Greek pottery from 1800 BC. Modern Pankration is something that trying to replicate these fight scenes. Some note in my book Tomb of Beni Hasan, 1500 BC (Beni Hasan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). My book is not well written in English, but remember exactly why martial arts began, even as we know them today, 6,000 years ago.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 26, 2017)

TimoS said:


> How can you compare to Pankration (which is what I think you mean by Pancratiu) when it hasn't existed for ages? Also, compared to which jujutsu style? There probably never was just one style of jujutsu that all others have split from and even if there was, how do you know it's still the same now as it was way back centuries ago.



Modern Pankration is an attempt to recreate an Ancient Greek Martial Art based on descriptions in ancient text and artwork (pottery, panel, wall painting and frescos, statuary etc.)

Pankration: A Deadly Martial Art Form from Ancient Greece


----------



## TimoS (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes, I know, it's a zombie art that doesn't have much to do with whatever it was all those centuries ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 26, 2017)

TimoS said:


> Yes, I know, it's a zombie art that doesn't have much to do with whatever it was all those centuries ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Zombie art?


----------



## TimoS (Jan 26, 2017)

Resurrected from death


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 26, 2017)

TimoS said:


> Resurrected from death



LOL

Ahh well then I would just say that we can never really know how similar or different it is from the original.  Especially when it comes to "grappling arts" they are often simply variations on a theme, using the same principles of leverage and the like.  As an example, if you video taped a "traditional" Jujutsu competition, a Judo, Catch Wrestling etc.  The people wearing the same "gear" and no indication what they were practicing, then selectively edited the videos, I don't know if anyone could tell the difference.


----------

